# First craft fair is in 2 weeks!



## AshleyR (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm so excited! My first fair is on September 13th, and reality is starting to set in!

I don't have as many soaps as I'd hoped since my last FO order came in too late (argh!!!) - so I'll have about 10 scents, along with a lot of B&B stuff too. I have bath salts, sugar scrubs, and body butter in about 5 different scents each, as well as 3 flavours of lip balm and 5 soy tart scents.

The fair is a very small one in a town with a population of only about 2,000. It's only 4 hours long. Advertising for the event said it attracts about 1000 people. Will I have enough soap with about 12 bars of each scent? I hope so!

I'm kind of bummed because my really nice FO's (some were fall themed, which I ordered for this event!!!) have to wait for the next fair in November. I am confident in the soaps I'll be selling anyway, but there are so many yummy FO's I could have used and now I'm sad that my big debut won't be as good as I had planned. Oh well.

I'm sure once everything is packaged and set up, everything will look fine! As usual, I'm just a bag of nerves. 

I may post pictures in the next week or so of my set up, once I finish labelling everything, to see what you guys think!


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd love to see pics and congrats on your first fair!

I think you'll have plenty of soaps along with your other items I bet you'll still see sales of your fall soaps in November, it wont be too late, seems like my pumpkin scents sell well all winter long.

Oh and you're not alone,I have one coming up on the 12th of Sept and another one in Oct and am running around like a crazy lady trying to prepare for them!
My normal helper had to go out of state so I'm really panicking! 
Farmers Market has been depleting my supply lately and I'm running low on everything! 

Good Luck


----------



## heyjude (Sep 3, 2009)

Ashley,

Your excitement is contagious!! Your soaps are beautiful and people at the craft fair will  be crazy not to buy them! Can't wait to see photos.

Good luck getting ready.   

Jude


----------



## Bnky (Sep 3, 2009)

That sounds very exciting Ashley.  It sounds like you have a lot of different items to offer.  I can't wait to see pictures.  Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

That is so exciting , I can't wait to hear about your first experience . You will be fine , your soap is fantastic , no worries at all .

Kitn


----------



## AK_Homesteader (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Ashley~  I just wanted to pop in and tell you good luck on your fair this weekend.  I know you will do well!  Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Sep 10, 2009)

How's it going Ashley?
 Just 3 days till yours and just 2 days until my festival......I'm running around like a chicken with my head cut off and wanted to see if you were the same.
I always get a little panicky a couple of days out and this time is no different.....just glad they took the rain out of the forecast here.

Good Luck
I'm crossing my fingers for both of us


----------



## Rosey (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck Ashley!! We want pics!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Good luck Ashley!
Smile and be yourself, you'll be great. Take some photos to share!


----------



## LJA (Sep 11, 2009)

You'll do great, Ashley.  Your soaps are beautiful.  Good luck and take LOTTTTTS of pictures, please!


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I thought I'd be a nervous wreck, but I am actually pretty excited!

The only thing I am slightly concerned about is running out of space on my table. I only have an 8 ft. table and a LOT of stuff.  I called today to see if it was too late to reserve a second table, but they already have the layout for the fair done up and said there wasn't enough room for me to squeeze in an extra table now.  I'll have to make do!

Anyway, the population of the town this fair is in is only about 2,000. Apparently they get a pretty good turnout though, with lots of people coming from the surrounding towns.

Here's what I'm bringing:

10 different soaps - a dozen or so of each
16 sugar scrubs (4 oz) - 8 scents (2 of each scent)
16 body butters (4 oz) - 8 scents (2 of each scent) + 4 unscented
10 bath salts (16 oz)
About 30 bath bombs in 5 different scents
About 200 soy wax tarts in 4 different scents + 4 different ceramic burners
12 massage oils (2 oz) in 6 different scents
About 50 lip balms in 4 different flavours
Accessories & soap dishes
Gift bags

The show is only 4 hours long.  

What do you think??

I will definitely be taking lots of pictures, so stay tuned for Sunday night/Monday AM!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Sounds like you are good to go , nice amount of product and lots to chose from . I hope you sell it all    Cause then you get to make more ( that's the fun part to me ).

Kitn


----------



## heyjude (Sep 11, 2009)

Sounds like a terrific assortment. Have fun!!!   

Jude


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 11, 2009)

My hubby just surprised me with two sweaters he had embroidered with my business name on them for us to wear at the fair!  Yay! (Brownie points today!! LOL)

He's actually really excited too. When I first mentioned it months ago, he got all "manly" on me and said he didn't want to come - but in the last week or so, as he's seen all my stuff come together, he suddenly can't wait to go! LOL


----------



## LJA (Sep 11, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> My hubby just surprised me with two sweaters he had embroidered with my business name on them for us to wear at the fair!  Yay! (Brownie points today!! LOL)
> 
> He's actually really excited too. When I first mentioned it months ago, he got all "manly" on me and said he didn't want to come - but in the last week or so, as he's seen all my stuff come together, he suddenly can't wait to go! LOL



OMG, I INSIST you take and posta pic of you guys in the sweaters!!  lol.  Yay for enthusiastic hubbies!!


----------



## heyjude (Sep 11, 2009)

That is sooooo sweet and thoughtful! He sounds like a keeper.   

Jude


----------

